# Longbow String



## LongBowHunt (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a Martin Savannah Long Bow, and was thanking of putting a fast flight string on it. I have been told it could damage a bow? Would it make it shoot faster? Will it hurt the life of the bow?


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 8, 2011)

Your Savannah originally came with a FF string, even if it was a poor one.  You should have no trouble with any of the modern materials on that bow.  It will be a different tone, and sound louder to some, including me.  You'll probably gain a nominal speed increase.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I read a story inTraditional Bowhunter magazine written by G Fred Asbell on the use of fast flight strings a few years back. He did a scientific kind of study using the same bow and arrow set up with a fast flight string, then a standard b50 dacron string, on several different trad bows. After all the testing, he concluded that the bows were on average, only 3 to 4 feet per second faster, hardly any gain when our bows only shoot between 160 to 200 fps. That's only about a 2% gain in speed! Why put extra stress and more noise on a bow for no useful difference???? I shoot a lot each year and haven't worn out a b50 dacron string yet on my bows. I wouldn't put a fast flight string on any bow.

 A well made dacron string, and well tuned bow will give ya all the speed ya need! Human error and miscaulations will take away that advatage gained by an extra 3 or 4 fps. Besides, the slower arrow is more fun to watch as it hits it's mark!


----------



## RogerB (Dec 11, 2011)

Even if FF strings didn't add a few FPS to my arrows I would still shoot them (and I agree 3-4 fps really doesn't make much difference). The reason is their stability, once I get one of my D97 strings broke in (probably less than 25 arrows) I seldom have to adjust brace height. With Dacron they never stop stretching and brace height must be constantly adjusted.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2011)

Question: Why does FF hurt some bows? And what make the bow unable to use FF?


----------



## Clipper (Dec 11, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Question: Why does FF hurt some bows? And what make the bow unable to use FF?



I would like to hear what you guys have to say about the above question too.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 11, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Question: Why does FF hurt some bows? And what make the bow unable to use FF?



FF strings (and this includes all of the modern string materials such as D97, 450, 450+, 8125, etc... it is really hard to find actual Fast Flight anymore) has little to no stretch. Therefore it has no give when the bow is shot and the string stops the limbs from moving foward. Dacron, because of it's elastic properties has some give and has a cushion effect when stopping the limbs. FF will actualy split down through the limbs of bows unless there is something to stop it from doing so. That is why new bows (ones built since the invention of FF) have some sort of backing on the tips of the limbs. The the fiberglass and wood tips on older bows could not stand the stress of the string and would split. the materials used now (modern plastics, bone, some woods, horn, etc...) will not allow the string to split down through the limb.
This is also why you hear of people padding the loops on skinny strings, just gives the string loop a thicker profile and less likely to split down the limb.

Look at any old Bear bow from the 50's or 60's, the limb tips are flat with no backing material. These are dacron only bows.  The same model of bow built now has the backing material and is FF compatible. Any bow with out backing is Dacron only, but this does not mean any bow with backing is FF compatible, but is generally true.
I don't know of any modern bows being built now that are not FF compatible (self bows and primative bows excepted). Please don't hold me to this statement, it is ALWAYS best to ask the bow builder. Especially when buying a bow from a small builder. Use what they suggest and they will stand behing their product if you have a problem.
I know some people that shoot FF strings on old bows and have gotten away with it (low draw weight, heavy arrows and padded loops) and some that haven't. Once the damage is done, it's too late to wish you hadn't.
The modern string materials make wonderful strings, as does Dacron. They are just different and have their own place in the archery world.

Not sure I agree Dacron is quieter, I think noise is more a function of tune and if a bow has a better tune with Dacron it will be quieter, if not it will not, but that is a different discussion.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, RogerB! I'd often wondered about this but had never asked. Pretty good explanation too.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 12, 2011)

If for no other reason, I like the solid feel of modern ff type string materials better. Currently use D-10. Dacron is spongy feeling to me.


----------



## LongBowHunt (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have been shooting for about 20 years, and still learning. Maybe one day I will hit the same spot twice.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, Roger B.  I knew fast flight would damage a bow not built for it but had never heard exactly why.  Now I know.  I checked my Martin X-200 and it is thicker at the tips but does not have the backing.  I will stay with my dacron strings.


----------

